# What size bar fridge



## doctr-dan (11/5/15)

I'm thinking of building a kegerator with a 2 tap tower on top.
A mate of mine has a old bar fridge and he manages to just fit in 2 kegs in it.
But he isn't sure of what size it is.
Anyone have any idea what size in litres I would need?


----------



## Yob (11/5/15)

Bigger.. 2 kegs is not enough.. 

My fridge fits 4 with 3 taps and is... Adequate... Just.


----------



## angus_grant (11/5/15)

I've got a Chinese knock-off kegerator with rounded door which fits 2 * 19L kegs and 1 * 12L mini-keg. Just.......

I am planning on upgrading to a 320L keezer to fit 6 kegs on the floor and the hump for bottle storage.

If you are space-constrained to a bar fridge, fair enough. If because of finances, save longer. Seriously!!


----------



## doctr-dan (11/5/15)

It's more a space thing, I thought those kegerators didn't get cold enough?


----------



## angus_grant (11/5/15)

Mine is probably terribly inefficient. There's not even a brand name on it. But it gets cold enough. I run the fridge at full-tilt but use an STC-1000 to actually control temps. 
I've got a bar-fridge that I ferment in and it doesn't even fit 1 keg in.


----------



## Tahoose (11/5/15)

Consider building a keezer, not all that hard and you won't regret it..


----------



## Grott (12/5/15)

> 1 * 12L mini-keg.


Sorry bit off topic, but what do think of the 12 litre keg and if happy, where did you get it.
Cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (12/5/15)

I was going to throw together a cheap setup for my Niece(brew assistant) and was thinking down the lines of a bar fridge. I too am unsure whether the standard 120L jobies would be big enough for two kegs.


----------



## djgilmore (12/5/15)

Due to space reasons I have a 140L Westinghouse bar fridge with a 2 tap Font. I folded the freezer portion down towards the back of the fridge and also had to remove some of the material from the shelf guides in order to fit 2 kegs in.

With these mods i have used it for the last 4 years with no problems (also use the same type of fridge for fermenting).

From memory some of the 120L fridges would have worked also but were a little tighter on height, The freezer structure on these has a big impact on the usable space in the fridge.


----------



## angus_grant (12/5/15)

grott said:


> Sorry bit off topic, but what do think of the 12 litre keg and if happy, where did you get it.
> Cheers


The 12L I have is a good little size to just fit in my kegerator and is a great size for mobile setups. I've got a cooler that just fits the keg in with some ice around it and a CO2 charger.

I grabbed 2 off some guy in Brisbane who was dumping a heap of brew gear for cheap.


----------



## Rambo (12/5/15)

I have one of these 
https://www.westinghouse.com.au/fridges/wrm1300wc/

Fits two 19l kegs + one 9 litre keg easily, and will fit an extra 9 litre keg with a bit of modification to the door.

I just have my taps coming out the front.


----------



## MAX POWER (13/5/15)

Rambo said:


> I have one of these
> https://www.westinghouse.com.au/fridges/wrm1300wc/
> 
> Fits two 19l kegs + one 9 litre keg easily, and will fit an extra 9 litre keg with a bit of modification to the door.
> ...


I have the same. I was using two 19l kegs with picnic taps, with the co2 on the hump. Nice and neat and didn't require any mods. Once you're ready to upgrade you can put the shelves back in and she's good as new.


----------



## db73 (30/6/15)

MAX POWER said:


> I have the same. I was using two 19l kegs with picnic taps, with the co2 on the hump. Nice and neat and didn't require any mods. Once you're ready to upgrade you can put the shelves back in and she's good as new.


Thanks to this topic just got myself one of these fridges. $100 and new new condition. There were two of them on gumtree near me.


----------

